# Open Source : Share & Flourish



## Cool G5 (Jul 2, 2009)

An article which I published on my blog which I feel the forum members should read. A bit lengthy though.
In a glimpse its about;

```
A story of a boy who started loving Linux & appreciating Open Source.
```

*Source*

   Adopting Open Source was the decision I took solely as per my heart. It was not forced upon me by anybody. It received appreciation from some while others continued saying I have gone mad. But I am happy with my decision as it came from within my heart & was not a forced/influenced one. Open Source also is a phenomenon which should not be forced. I have seen many die hard fanatics going overboard & create OS wars which are an utter waste of time. These are known as fanboys. They exist for every OS – Linux, Mac or Windows. However most of the people don’t know that a person will follow/preach a particular product only when he is thoroughly satisfied with it. You cannot force an individual to use Linux. You need to make him/her understand the pros & cons without being biased.

  Right from the outset, I had decided that I won’t ever force Linux on anybody. This time around I was surprised as how one of my friend – Rigved Samant got impressed with Linux. Beginning the New Year, I wholeheartedly devoted my whole drive to Linux wiping out pirated Windows XP. The friend in this story used to pay occasional visits to my home. Every time he used to arrive, he used to catch me up sitting in front of my computer fiddling away with Linux. We used to perform our regular tasks such as browsing the web, sharing pictures, downloading from web etc. The only difference here was he was able to get to know Linux in general. As time passed, he started asking me some queries. His interest piqued further then he started asking me to share the medias of linux distros with him. Though he didn’t installed them but he used to try out (Live Environment) every release be it Alfa, Beta or Final with me. There were times when he used to download the distros as soon as they got released & then provide me the same.

  One day the same friend called me. To my surprise he asked me out as how to install Ubuntu on his system. He was clueless about the partitioning part. I explained him on the phone as he performed the same on his computer. We hung up after a while & then later after half an hour or so he again called me up to tell that the installation was successful. I was glad upon hearing this. From then, he developed a unique interest in Linux. The levels are so high that he has started criticizing some aspects in windows. He is enjoying using Linux to the hilt. 
  The other day while chatting I asked him the reason behind his sudden interest in Linux. He pointed that it was the ‘Choice’ which Linux offers is what he likes. He even praised the fast development cycle of Linux & also appreciated the idea of Open Source project wherein people contribute round the world. The different way of computing is also another aspect of Linux which he is proud to use. He has started exploring different things under Linux & in the process he is always getting to learn something different, something new. He further added that adopting Linux was his own choice & that I did not play any role in enforcing it on him. These words relieved me as I was now totally sure that I did not force Linux upon him unknowingly. When asked upon whether he will use Linux fulltime, he answered “It’s not what he pondered upon”. But going at the moment, I wouldn’t be surprised if he someday ditches Windows once & for all. Now he looks up to me as a mentor & I am all ready to provide him with the required assistance in his Linux voyage. This is Open Source – Share & Flourish.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 7, 2009)

^^ roughly same story here........, im loving it (linux) , but i hav dual boot now...!!!


----------



## Vishal Patil (Jul 8, 2009)

the installation part is same as mine.. lol


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 4, 2009)

Me too....!!

Use dual boot with XP and Fedora.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 8, 2009)

At-least a few people replied. Seriously this forum is dead.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 8, 2009)

^You should be grateful they replied to your post : while mine is ignored most of the time


----------



## hellknight (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been using Linux and now I'll take the RHCE Exam.. also learnt OpenSolaris, Mac OS X, FreeBSD (well, almost) with the help of Linux


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi i want to know about open solaris . . If it uses deb pack or something else . . I want to do some programming in java and its been some years i did any . . Plus i need to know if its any better than ubuntu . . Or should i go for ubuntu instead . .


----------



## hellknight (Aug 8, 2009)

Well.. Linux and OpenSolaris are different... OpenSolaris has GNOME but has different package format but uses the same Package Manager GUI... you shd try it.. but not recommended over Ubuntu...


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 8, 2009)

@a rahim
I've checked out all the articles you've posted, though I didnt have the time to post my comments on them 

@OP
I previously had a Ubuntu +XP dual boot (for like 8 months) till I had to format the Ubuntu partition to get more space on my almost full HDD 

It was really smooth and fun while it lasted though


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 8, 2009)

@Rahim - Yep. I know but its time this forum needs an overhaul. A fresh start, a fresh batch of active members. We're the only one left in Open Source section.

@phuchungbhutia - Install Fedora from DVD(select programming tools while installing).


----------



## hellknight (Aug 9, 2009)

@phuchungbhatia.. and the Fedora DVD has Netbeans support.. so you can start working on Java ASAP!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> At-least a few people replied. Seriously this forum is dead.


True........_but kaha gaye sab......??_


a_rahim said:


> ^You should be grateful they replied to your post : while mine is ignored most of the time


its not true........im ur fan yaar....u r the one who helped me to get into this Open business....


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 9, 2009)

^Was that a serious question???


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice long story Cool G5 

btw I love linux...and learned the beginning from guys here in TDF, especially Praka123 and FilledVoid and all helped me a lot. But I think those old members and all left here.

I just use linux for fun and out of my enthusiasm to learn  ...I can't get serious with it because of the nature of my work  I'm a web and GUI designer, and I need Adobe creative suites and other tools which only works in Windows...and for programming I prefer Windows itself, except for Java projects. I find WAMP better than LAMP....because it is easy to code php along with the design works than switching between Windows and Linux.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 9, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Nice long story Cool G5
> 
> btw I love linux...and learned the beginning from guys here in TDF, especially Praka123 and FilledVoid and all helped me a lot. But I think those old members and all left here.
> 
> I just use linux for fun and out of my enthusiasm to learn  ...I can't get serious with it because of the nature of my work  I'm a web and GUI designer, and I need Adobe creative suites and other tools which only works in Windows...and for programming I prefer Windows itself, except for Java projects. I find WAMP better than LAMP....because it is easy to code php along with the design works than switching between Windows and Linux.



Yes, I can understand. Some tools are better supported on Windows. Sometimes switching becomes a headache. Virtualization is no solution too.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 11, 2009)

Using Linux with Dual boot till i get used to it
Still long way to go 4 linux & ubuntu looks a healty option


----------



## Dark Core (Aug 23, 2009)

I love Linux more than Windows, but still I prefer dual booting - may be some other time I will switch completly to Linux


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol nothing new...half of my friends turned to linux the same way u said...seeing my usage of linux at my home...the things that impressed them was its fast,virus free,visually better expirence than xp and at last free of cost...n some ppl like to watch p*rn in linux....

but when it comes to gaming win is inevitable for me n also them


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 24, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> n some ppl like to watch p*rn in linux....



Didn't get the logic here? To hide the recent history from their sisters or something?


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2009)

I use Linux as my primary OS ahead of Windows.

Windows is only there for a little bit of gaming and performing firmware upgrades to my mobile or taking back-up. 

Edit:
Many of my friends have also started using Linux when they saw me using. They may not be using it as their primary OS, but they do realize the advantages offered by Linux.
eg. my friend had an ancient old scanner and he was not able to find it's driver. I installed Ubuntu in his computer, and the scanner worked perfectly fine with XSane.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Didn't get the logic here? To hide the recent history from their sisters or something?


somewat like that only..lol...i jus gave an example


----------



## prateekajfa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your ideas on open source are highly appreciable and I myself have tried it , but to be honest for the fun of it and the knowledge every experience and by far the most the satisfaction(for having been able to do it) of installing linux as a standalone,multiboot,live or through vmware brought along with it.
But now that u are talking about ditching windows and using just linux,I have a question for you.
I enjoy playing games like Crysis,CoD4 etc on my system,use nero and use software like guitar pro and Norton 360 on my windows....keeping all this in mind will it be prudent on my part to switch to linux for reasons far extended beyond fun and be in the pragmatic horizon of mine.
RSVP
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


prateekajfa said:


> Your ideas on open source are highly appreciable and I myself have tried it , but to be honest for the fun of it and the knowledge every experience and by far the most the satisfaction(for having been able to do it) of installing linux as a standalone,multiboot,live or through vmware brought along with it.
> But now that u are talking about ditching windows and using just linux,I have a question for you.
> I enjoy playing games like Crysis,CoD4 etc on my system,use nero and use software like guitar pro and Norton 360 on my windows....keeping all this in mind will it be prudent on my part to switch to linux for reasons far extended beyond fun and be in the pragmatic horizon of mine.
> RSVP[/"...what dont kills you make you more strong"QUOTE]


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 9, 2009)

^Offcourse you shouldn't switch to Linux if you need some softwares/games which run better on native windows.
Earlier I use to game but not now, so it doesn't matter if I use Linux.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2009)

For me, the aspect of using linux/unix and windows is entirely different.

I am like a split personality for these.

Work:

I am clearcase admin. I just hate windows at work. I curse it every hour. I curse it when a user says that he/she is having issue with clearcase and using windows. 99% of the time, I use the classic command line interface and linux GUI. 

But I have to use windows because there are many apps that work only on windows. 

Home:

I am a gamer and watch TV everyday using tv tuner card. I tried lot of times to make atleast the TV tuner to work. Even bought a new tv tuner but I was left cursing linux fo notbeing able to provide the one application that can drive TV tuner card that has as standard philips chip on it. Forget about gaming. This meant that I could not use linux at home. 

maybe, in the future, when I stop gaming and when I buy a separate TV, I may give Linux a second try at home. 

But for now and next few years, it's windows at home and linux/solaris at work.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Same with me desiibond. Currently my home PC has been dead so for timebeing on sister's laptop which runs on Windows Vista. My home PC had Fedora & Ubuntu in dual boot which I enjoyed using in tandem.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2009)

Good Post, The nutshell is User should be given power of choice rather than blindly enforcing an OS on him/her. but its not often the case; like here in India; windows is literally forced on all laptop buyers. you just can't buy a decent laptop without windows.

I am not saying that every laptop should be bundled with Linux instead; but atleast user should be given a Alternative.

A Power of choice! a chance to choose

But no, it does not happen due to Monoply of M$


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 12, 2009)

^^ Yes, 100 % true, user should be given the choice whether to install Linux or Windows. He/she can also dual boot, like me. If I want to surf, I use Linux and if GAME, then Windows. 

Hey, anybody noticed this. I think my internet works fast in Ubuntu as compared to Windows XP. Somebody here noticed this ? Or is it just me ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

now that I have to do a project on LAMP, I will be extensively using linux at home too. 

currently downloading RHEL 5. 

What do you guys say? is this the best distro for LAMP (full fledged forum using phpbb)


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 12, 2009)

@saqib_khan - It's not just for you but I too can experience the fast internet speeds under Linux. I think it is due to freedom from those updaters which run automatically under windows.

@desiibond - No idea. But RHEL 5 should do fine. I have heard CENT OS to be good to be set up as a server. Maybe you can try that. Both are based on RPM.


----------



## SanjitVigneshS (Oct 16, 2009)

How do they program the OS, I mean how do you create an OS ?


----------



## Rahim (Oct 16, 2009)

^The developers work around a kernel and add and modify/tweak/delete application arounf it. That is why we find so many flavors of GNU/Linux. But all of them use a kernel.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 20, 2009)

While old members have gone into oblivion or banned  new members continue to register. So its important that regulars at this section continue to create  new interesting threads on open source/Linux. I am also thinking about starting few intresting threads so that we have a few new converts and this section lives on.

BTW I have stopped dual booting almost a year back and never looked back. Never felt the need! Ubuntu FTW!


----------



## foss_12345 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello Linux lovers out thr !!!

I m new on this Digit forum. My Linux story was quite interesting. Let me share that.

I had my final year engineering exam paper after 3 days. I went to college library to study as that day thr was some function in my home. I never used my collge library that too often. wen I was studying, I saw Linux For You magazine there. Until that point I just knew about Linux that it is a kind of Unix system just like Solaris. When I read it I astonished to see many users thanking LFY magazine for giving Ubuntu in their last issue. It was quite interesting experience.
That night I surfed web only for Linux. and OMG !! Its an entirely new world out thr.  I came to know these terms for first time - distro, GNU, GNOME, KDE, ...etc.
Next day I brought LFY mag having Mandriva 2008! And I started loving Linux thereafter - forever!!!

By the way I didn't fail in that paper  LOL

pls share ur Linux story also. It wd be interesting to read.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 8, 2009)

^Welcome to the Freedom World


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice story foss_12345.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the Open Source World. May the Force be with You. 


> pls share ur Linux story also. It wd be interesting to read.


My story is pretty much still on this forum . Its been quite a while though but my conversion to using a Linux system should be in this section


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice story. Mine is that, I was told about Ubuntu by my friend, non forum member. I tried it and slowly I reached here. Now I log in to Windows rarely, for games or for Photoshop, etc. All this in the past 3 months. Now I am a Mint user, soon-to-be distrohopper.


----------



## foss_12345 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks 
in these 2 yrs small Linux journey, I used OpenSUSE 10.2 for few weeks; otherwise I hv used Mandriva 2008 and Fedora 9 for a considerable long time - dual booted with 'that' OS.
I m planning to buy laptop in few days. just a silly questn. Will Installing / uninstalling mulitple distros affect the laptop? On my desktop sometimes I installed 3-4 distros in a single day; I never cared . But with laptop I guess I can't do that.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Not at all, go ahead.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Dec 9, 2009)

its nice to see people using linux exclusively


----------



## vaithy (Dec 26, 2009)

Well . if I am telling my FOSS story it may taken several pages so I'll wrote in instalments ..
Part 1
In 1992 I saw the first computer in my office..my job require enter data in the Lotus 123, sort ,prepare form report.. so only thing i know was DOS , Lotus 123 and wordstar.. Later we convert this to win95,98 and 2000 so I never felt need a PC for personal use because at that time software as well as hardware cost on the higher side (thanks to wintel combine)  on 2003 I bought my first PC(with my savings in GPF) installed with XP.. within six months, I got the first taste of 'being win user'--a virus infected system, with the hard disk gone to'buzzzzz'..
luckily as the system come with warranty I got a replacement disk...but I have lost important files stored there.. that was the first time I seriously thought about some escaping route from this monster'win'..I have to read a news article about 'Linux' where a local guy wrote 'virus free' OS.. immediately I contacted him in his office(he was running a Linux trining centre in the centre of city).. from him I got fedora-2  cds(total 4 cds)..I told him.' see I am not a tech guy! just a accountant.. don't know any thing about what is computer or OS.. can you help me.. with smile, he told me.' first try install it with this. he gave me a tutorial published in a magazine.. armed with such weapon that night I stalked my computer..
though installation was gone for 3 hours in the mid night when it was finally finished at 98% power cut destroyed that pleasure.. My wife who was  holding the candle light asked me to sleep as it is midnight 1 A.m.. but the power return immediately.. like a possessed man, I again restarted the whole process..finally i got every thing right..at 4.30 a.m in the morning when fedora rebooted and asked me to enter first  run  configuration settings, I simply laughed as a madman, which again awakened my wife who continuously told my children ," yesterday when the power cut happened, some demons come through the computer..so we are going to satisfy the GODs in the temple..
Prt-1ended
to be cont...


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2009)

@vaithy - Hats off to your determination inspite of venturing in to an unknown territory.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 26, 2009)

Quite similar to my too since i too came from a non IT background and embraced Tux


----------



## vaithy (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Rahim..Oh..I forget to mention that the inspiration to learn linux was not actually from the Linux guy, but from my own PC guy..( the guy who was assigned by his company to remove the virus, repair the system during the warranty period!) He was a very nice young man who done the MCSE and CCNA but ended in as 'windows mechanic' in a no so big company..When he was installing new hardisk, I casually ask him,'Can you install me Linux along with XP.."
He was obviously shocked,' who told you about linux?'. I refer the magazine article.
"Sir, Please, don't force me to do this.. whatever you ask me I am willing to install any softwares but not Linux..(the list he given was endless.. photoshop,macromedia Flash,Norton Anti virus etc., etc., )
I was amazed.. 'why are you so oppose it.. afterall Linux is virus free.. that is what I was told..It reduce your workload...
Oh.. exactly that is the point...If every body install Linux.. what happened to us.. we'll be jobless.. we only know ..how to remove virus, fix the broken windows system..another thing is if you install Linux , our company policy will void your warranty..
 So i was catch by that situtation extremely intrigued about installing Linux, but determined to wait for the warranty period over..
So that was the story folks..Had the hardware guy install Linux without any adeo I may have lost interest in it..But I was luckey...


----------



## khattam_ (Dec 30, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> @a rahim
> I've checked out all the articles you've posted, though I didnt have the time to post my comments on them
> 
> @OP
> ...



similar thing happened about an year ago. The differences were, I had Ubuntu + Vista and when I needed more space, I formatted the Windows partition instead.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 2, 2010)

*What Lies at the Heart of "Avatar"?*

If nothing else, "Avatar" is a computational tour-de-force. Here are some details of the kit they used:

It takes a lot of data center horsepower to create the stunning visual effects behind blockbuster movies such as King Kong, X-Men, the Lord of the Rings trilogy and most recently, James Cameron’s $230 million Avatar. Tucked away in Wellington, New Zealand are the facilities where visual effects company Weta Digital renders the imaginary landscapes of Middle Earth and Pandora at a campus of studios, production facilities, soundstages and a purpose-built data center.

...

The Weta data center got a major hardware refresh and redesign in 2008 and now uses more than 4,000 HP BL2×220c blades (new BL2×220c G6 blades announced last month), 10 Gigabit Ethernet networking gear from Foundry and storage from BluArc and NetApp. The system now occupies spot 193 through 197 in the Top 500 list of the most powerful supercomputers.

Here's info about Weta from the Top500 site:

Site WETA Digital
System Family HP Cluster Platform 3000BL
System Model Cluster Platform 3000 BL 2x220
Computer Cluster Platform 3000 BL2x220, L54xx 2.5 Ghz, GigE
Vendor Hewlett-Packard
Application area Media
Installation Year 2009

*Operating System Linux*

Oh, look: Linux. Why am I not surprised...?  

Source


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 2, 2010)

^^ oh..wow.. I didn't knew this. But which software they're using in Linux, any info on that? Just curious, because softwares like Maya will not run on it.


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

Great share Rahim!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2010)

I had read that before. Feels great to know that.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 2, 2010)

Even Shrek used Linux


----------



## vaithy (Jan 3, 2010)

saqib_khan said:


> ^^ oh..wow.. I didn't knew this. But which software they're using in Linux, any info on that? Just curious, because softwares like Maya will not run on it.


Avatar is made of CGI animations technique.. while reading the wikipedia about it
Graphics workstation computers use two to four processors, and thus are a lot more powerful than a home computer, and are specialized for rendering. A large number of workstations (known as a render farm) are networked together to effectively act as a giant computer. The result is a computer-animated movie that can be completed in about one to five years (this process is not comprised solely of rendering, however). A workstation typically costs $2,000 to $16,000, with the more expensive stations being able to render much faster, due to the more technologically advanced hardware that they contain. Pixar's Renderman is rendering software which is widely used as the movie animation industry standard, in competition with Mental Ray. It can be bought at the official Pixar website for about $3,500. It will work on *Linux,* Mac OS X, and Microsoft Windows based graphics workstations along with an animation program such as Maya and Softimage XSI. Professionals also use digital movie cameras, motion capture or performance capture, bluescreens, film editing software, props, and other tools for movie animation.

source:*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CGI_animation

Weta Digital has created a number of custom made in-house proprietary software to enable them to achieve groundbreaking visual effects. Since they use Linux cluster and workstations computer it had to be run on this also blender is already proved to properitary softwares to run for thir money.Holleywood never going to let out thier trade secrets


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 3, 2010)

^^ good info


----------

